
Apple should stop selling four-year-old computers - bischofs
http://www.theverge.com/2016/8/4/12373776/2012-macbook-pro-still-alive-not-dead-why
======
onion2k
Apple sell them because people buy them. No one outside of that relationship
should be dictating that sale shouldn't happen. If I buy one it's got nothing
to do with you.

~~~
charlesism
> Apple sell them because people buy them.

If that's Apple's new philosophy, it's quite a change.

[http://blogs.reuters.com/great-debate/2011/08/29/jobs-
made-a...](http://blogs.reuters.com/great-debate/2011/08/29/jobs-made-apple-
great-by-ignoring-profit/)

